# Mosquito lake news



## clevelandtacklebox

Are any of you guys doing any good out there lately? How's the ice ?


----------



## bobbyb

Very very slow. 12 inches


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

That's what I was expecting. Last 5 trips out there we didn't do to good. Slow as hell. Thanks for the info do !


----------



## wallydvr

Fished Thursday evening 13.5 ft of water. Little cleo was the ticket. Biggest one was 22.5. Lost 6 on the way up. Fished some wood adjacent to channel. Fish are hitting when you find them.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Nice catch. It seems like we can never find the right area to go to out there


----------



## Gotworms

Pan fish are on fire and bass 20 ft of water find wood


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

How do I find the wooded spots. Hook me up and a case of beer is me


----------



## Gotworms

I have cut holes to the point of gettin cortisone shots in my elbows no joke. Buy a power auger to save urself the dr bills and start cutting. Don't set ur house up til u have five fish out of one hole then be prepared to move it when the fish vacate the area. The biggest mistake u can make is sitting over a nonproductive hole.


----------



## wallydvr

The edge s of the steep drops in the channel have wood sporadically . From just north of the cemetery all the way down to 305. Way north there are some stump fields. Most are not going to give up there spots due to the amount of work and time invested in gpsing them. I get most of my spots while trolling in the summer. Side scan sonar had helped tremendously on my lowrance.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Thank you for the help guys. If any of you ever need any info on the big walleye from Lake Erie just let me know. I'm going to try to find something tomorrow We have a power head and drilled holes all over the place but it all seems flat. I haven't found and drop points or any stumps Hopefully I can find something. How far out from shore is that channel ?


----------



## wallydvr

The navonics app on the smart phone have really been a game changer. For around 15 dollars you can have maps w gps capabilities. They are pretty accurate on mosquito.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Out here now and the wind is brutal!!!!!


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

I know. It's nice inside the shanty lol as long as you don't step outside We wanted to move and it started blowing so we have not moved lol


----------



## just perchy

Planned on going today, got up and saw the weather and thought I'll stay home and try another day!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Make sure another day isn't tomorrow!!! This is crazy!!


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

No kidding lol. It's bad


----------



## fishin 1st

the fish are out there.


----------



## Havoc

I tried to walk out got half way gps took a dump new I wouldn't get my pop up set up that wind was brutal really wanted to fish


----------



## westbranchbob

My boy talked me into going out, man what a mess, can't beleive my big pop up held together in all that wind. Had a lantern going and my heater and it was still crazy cold, but got a mess of crappie and gills withca couple kicker eye's.


----------



## bountyhunter

I bet my wife there,d be guys out fishing in all that wind. I WIN.


----------



## Doboy

clevelandtacklebox said:


> *Thank you for the help guys. If any of you ever need any info on the big walleye from Lake Erie just let me know. * I'm going to try to find something tomorrow We have a power head and drilled holes all over the place but it all seems flat. I haven't found and drop points or any stumps Hopefully I can find something. How far out from shore is that channel ?



Hello!
Are you out there now, today Sunday?
I might be able to help you out,,, & I love to trade!


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Next Sunday I will be out there lol. Have to replace my shanty after yesterday. Ripped the anchors out and busted the frame on my shanty. Hell of a day !


----------



## bobbyb

Anybody out there today?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Just checked the weather out there, it's -1 with a windchill of -21. If they are its rough!!! I'm gonna stick to wingfoot this eve


----------



## bobbyb

I ain't worried about the cold. Just wondering if wind is as bad as yesterday. Doesn't seem to bad here at home


----------



## Doboy

clevelandtacklebox said:


> Next Sunday I will be out there lol. *Have to replace my shanty after yesterday*. Ripped the anchors out and busted the frame on my shanty. Hell of a day !



OUTCH! That sucks,,,

PM sent
Here's the map. You'll see the spots that I refered too.


----------



## MOBIL4

Heading out tomorrow. Going to fish off the cemetery. Will try to get out there by 5:30 am. I'll have the blue trap if anyone wants to work together. I plan on drilling until I find the bite; or get too cold. 
Jay


----------



## wallydvr

Staying warm takes some effort tonight


----------



## wetwork

what area?


----------



## cement

is there a lot of snow on the ice, I seem to do better on snow covered ice. fish seem more aggresive


----------



## wallydvr

There was anywhere from 3" to slick ice out there


----------



## cement

thanks for snow report wallydvr


----------



## wallydvr

Np good luck.i was on 14 " of ice


----------



## MOBIL4

Just got back. On the lake by 06:00; went out by the cemetery. Started in 21 ft and ened up in 16 ft. Tough bite for me. Inlet 4 perch and a gill. Few marks and not aggressive. Hope you guys do better!


----------



## cement

mobil... I found out that mosquito can be very tempermental, one slight shift of the wind will either turn the fish on or shut them off and I think today was an east wind and that is not a good wind to fish


----------



## KVD jr.

cement said:


> mobil... I found out that mosquito can be very tempermental, one slight shift of the wind will either turn the fish on or shut them off and I think today was an east wind and that is not a good wind to fish


East is the least west is the best


----------



## icetester

MOBIL4 said:


> Just got back. On the lake by 06:00; went out by the cemetery. Started in 21 ft and ened up in 16 ft. Tough bite for me. Inlet 4 perch and a gill. Few marks and not aggressive. Hope you guys do better!


How us the walk out after the snow, or for anyone that has been out. Thinking of heading that way Thursday or Friday. Thanks.


----------



## MOBIL4

Walk wasn't bad. A couple of inches of hard snow with patches of ice; should of put my cleats on.


----------



## bulafisherman

2-17 tues, Brother and I went out 11 to about 7 pm, bite was sporadic, we ended up with 7 eyes, biggest being 18 1/2 some throw backs and a 13 inch crappie, fishing the channel with jigging raps and vibe's, great day to be out of the house.


----------



## thecritterjr

Where do you walk out of to fish the channel? If you don't mind me asking. New to the ice fishing sport any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## johnboy111711

you can walk out anywhere, best place is the cemetary, but 305 and the state park


----------



## Northern

Would anyone be willing to share gps points of the channel/old creek bed off 305, the cemetary, north side, etc.? I haven't been able to find it through the ice. PM if necessry. Thanks!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Here's pics from navionics just for a reference


----------



## Northern

Thanks BIGEYURK, that navionics app must be very handy.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Definitely! Well worth the money


----------



## Yakeyes

Any reports from the last couple days, I'll be out tomorrow for eyes and will give a report after I return


----------



## wormwigglr

Fished twice this week and didn't seem to matter where I set up the fish were on fire! Walleye crappie gills and perch are all biting around the cemetery. Head a little south towards dam out of the cemetery 16-20 ft of water.


----------



## Yakeyes

Thanks wormwigglr, appreciate the info!! All good news


----------



## thecritterjr

What time of the day is the best bite?


----------



## kayak1979

thecritterjr said:


> What time of the day is the best bite?


I've caught walleye out there at all hours. The best time of day is when your lure is in the water! =)


----------



## Longspur

Thanks for sharing guys. Will be at the cemetery later in the morning Saturday, good luck all


----------



## Doboy

My two friends should be there around noon. 
I hope the fish don't shut off,,,, with this snow storm coming in.?

I'll report tonight.
Good Luck


----------



## Duckhunter8214

Anyone hitting during the storm now?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

4 guys, 1 eye in almost 2 hours now


----------



## Derby309

Anyone doing any good on perch or bluegill? Thinkin about running up Tomm morning.


----------



## Longspur

Marking a lot of fish on the Vex but no takers. If these marks turn on it will be busy.


----------



## baldwisa

Very slow.


----------



## Doboy

I just called John & Mario,,,, 
they're sit'n near the cemetary stumps, deep side, 14'ow. They caught 5 perch dinks so far. John said that there are +-50 shanties around there and nobody is doing very good,,,, one fish here, one there.


----------



## MOBIL4

Maybe heading up there Monday. How is the walk out there with all this snow. We're getting pounded in Akron. 

Thx
Jay


----------



## Solitude57

What are folks using, small jigg and waxies? Plan to be out there tomorow.


----------



## meats52

Derby309 said:


> Anyone doing any good on perch or bluegill? Thinkin about running up Tomm morning.


 My son and I fished the State Park Marina area today. Caught bluegills, perch, and a couple crappies but no keepers. I had something pretty nice on for about 10 seconds then it broke my line. We were using 2lb. test so it's hard to know what it was for sure but I know it wasn't a panfish.


----------



## meats52

MOBIL4 said:


> Maybe heading up there Monday. How is the walk out there with all this snow. We're getting pounded in Akron.
> 
> Thx
> Jay


 There was probably 6 inches or so of snow on the ice in the State Park marina when we left at 2:30. I'm glad we didn't have to drag the shed to far.


----------



## MOBIL4

meats52 said:


> There was probably 6 inches or so of snow on the ice in the State Park marina when we left at 2:30. I'm glad we didn't have to drag the shed to far.



Thx meats52 for the info. I think with all my equipment I have 80 some pounds to
Drag. May go off at the state park instead of the cemetery. Little shorter walk and I killed the gills there 2 weeks ago. Any chance of walleye in that area?


----------



## Yakeyes

Well no walleye for us today. Went out at the cemetery, between 3 of us only ended up with a handful of keeper perch and one 12 1/2" crappie.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

What time does the causeway bait shop open tomorrow? (Sunday)


----------



## limit out

Was north of the cemetery today, late afternoon till dark. Ended up with one walleye and some nice crappie, maybe 10 didnt count.The crappies hit glow jigs tipped with a minnow, the walleye hit a pimple with minnow head.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Got 25 nice crappie today and one small walleye. Really wish I would have left the shanty at home. Darn near killed
me today with the snow. Caught crappie on Vibes with no minnow head. Fun day.


----------



## meats52

MOBIL4 said:


> Thx meats52 for the info. I think with all my equipment I have 80 some pounds to
> Drag. May go off at the state park instead of the cemetery. Little shorter walk and I killed the gills there 2 weeks ago. Any chance of walleye in that area?


 Our original plan was to go to the cemetery but with the snow we decided to go to the State Park. Like you said a shorter drag. We probably have about 70 lbs. of equipment that we drag. I can't say for sure that it was a walleye that broke my line today but I know it was something nice.


----------



## MOBIL4

Heading tomorrow early. Still debating going out at the cemetery. How was the walk today? Looking to get a few walleye. 

Jay


----------



## just perchy

Out right now, about 4" of snow. Between that and almost a foot and a half of ice, it's exhausting!


----------



## keepinitreel

MOBIL4 said:


> Heading tomorrow early. Still debating going out at the cemetery. How was the walk today? Looking to get a few walleye.
> 
> Jay



Depends on your fitness level but it was better than I thought. 4-5 " of snow but main trail out of cemetery was packed down. Fished 21' right off of a 5 ' drop off and it was on fire for just 45 minutes in the morning. Caught 7 large crappie and 2 eyes-14" and 16". Here is a pic of the first 3. http://
cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/7/273546/322-1424656733.jpg


----------



## snag

We were out of the 305 ramp this evening w branch bob and I till after dark and scraped out a small batch of gills and one crappie, more lookers than takers , snow started really coming down as we left, also walk wasn't, t as bad as I thought some areas packed some not and 16 inches of ice..


----------



## MOBIL4

Thx for the reports. Specially the walk report. I'll be out there by 5:00 and I'll give a report.


----------



## Longspur

Went out Saturday and caught four keeper walleyes several slab crappie and bluegills. Out of cemetery over the channel.


----------



## Northern

Fished North of the Cemetary on a 15 to 20 ft break Saturday. Only managed 2 keeper perch and one crappie. Glow pin-min and waxie and minnow on plain hook. Caught an assortment of dinks.


----------



## just perchy

Fished 305 area Sunday, small perch and a big gill before dark. From 6 to 8 crappie turned on and was non stop action. Kept 10 slabs, with 8 being 11" or better. Wind and snow got real bad at about 8, at which time I called it a night. I was fishing in 17 fow.


----------



## westbranchbob

You must have been the last one out we came in just before you, we were in the big red pop up.


----------



## Mike_13

Just perchy sent you a PM


----------



## just perchy

Yes I was the last out, I would of stayed on but my shanty was rocking from the wind.


----------



## MOBIL4

Just got off the cemetery. Fished 20 ft of water. Kept 2 crappie up to 12in. 4 gills and 4 perch. No walleye! Walking coming back in sucked! There were marks; but were hesitant to hit!


----------



## doegirl

Out Sunday afternoon. Picked up 17 perch mostly 9-10" and a bonus 26" channel cat. 10-13' of water.


----------



## wetwork

Thanks for the info going to try it Wed.


----------



## Luckdogg08

Hello guys new to ice fishing got my first taste 2 weeks ago now I'm hooked just need a few tips on lure size and colors gonna try to hit Skeeter Sat morning


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Depending on what ur going for, 

crappie(if u can find them): will hit jigging raps, Swedish pimples, and just a pinmen tipped with a waxworm.

Walleye: vibE, jigging rap, Swedish pimple.

Perch/gills: just about anything with a waxworm on it


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Btw fellas, any reports from the week? I was up sat and sun but haven't heard anything from the week. Planning on heading there most likely all weekend.


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok thanks BIGEYURK25 by any chance does the bait shop up there sell the Swedish Pimples if not where can I find those I've seen them online


----------



## BIGEYURK25

They sell something forage, or forage something. They r made by northland. They r the same thing. The causeway bait shop has them all that I listed. Just tip with a waxworm or minnow head/tail and jig away. Really helps if u have a flasher for crappie anyway. Walleye will just come up and slam it if the are very active


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Forage minnow. Not sure why I couldn't think of the name


----------



## Eye Dr

North of cemetery now. Very slow, only 2perch so far.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Eye Dr said:


> North of cemetery now. Very slow, only 2perch so far.



Get em goin! I need some good news! I've found the afternoon is a little better


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok thanks for the info very helpful I will post pics of anything I catch and any info on what the fish are doing


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Goodluck luck!


----------



## bobbyb

I was there from 12:00 noon till 6:00 pm yesterday at cemetery. Very slow 1 perch,1 very small eye and 1 gill. Marked fish all day long just would not bite. I gave them everything I had. Very frustrating.


----------



## johnboy111711

Bigyurk, How many walleye have you been catching and how big?


----------



## Duckhunter8214

Was out this morning from 7-1130 was slow lots of lookers even some aggressively shooting off bottom but not many takers


----------



## BIGEYURK25

johnboy111711 said:


> Bigyurk, How many walleye have you been catching and how big?



Never said I was, just know what's baits to use. Then again they might hit a maggot on pinmen for al I know. Every day may be different


----------



## johnboy111711

Big yurk, have you been reading those In-Fisherman articles again?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

johnboy111711 said:


> Big yurk, have you been reading those In-Fisherman articles again?



What??? Nah


----------



## wormwigglr

I caught 4 eyes on marmooska and waxworm Sunday morning by cemetery 17ft of water


----------



## kayak1979

Swedish pimples, jig n raps, vibes, and pinmen have all produced well for me this winter. All tipped with minnows.


----------



## Lee in NEOH

Was out today 2pm until dark.... Very slow. No walleye. Dink bluegill and perch. Went NW from 305 lot. Trying again tomorrow.


----------



## kayak1979

Anyone fishing the buoy line at all this season and any luck with the eyes there?


----------



## maverick97

Any news on Skeeter? It's quite the drive for me, so I would really appreciate any info and help. PM me if you would like. Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## Lee in NEOH

Kayak.... I fished just north of the causeway yesterday and saw no one up on the buoy line.

Mav, Fished for 5 hours. Caught 2 small walleye and a 15" channel cat. Saturday might be good due to the winter storm headed in on Sunday.


----------



## maverick97

Thank you Lee.


----------



## sylvan21

kayak1979 said:


> Anyone fishing the buoy line at all this season and any luck with the eyes there?


I drove up there this morning, nobody out. Didn't see any fresh tracks heading out. I don't know why there's not been any action on the bouy line this year.


----------



## buckeyebowman

sylvan21 said:


> I drove up there this morning, nobody out. Didn't see any fresh tracks heading out. I don't know why there's not been any action on the bouy line this year.


I don't know, but I will venture a guess. To get to water with any depth at all is quite a hike at the buoy line. The north end is basically a big, shallow bowl. You have access to different depths, and depth changes more easily south of the causeway. With all the snow on the ice (and more coming) the buoy line looks like a slog!


----------



## jiggineyes22

Buoy line was amazing 3 or 4 years ago. Limited out quickly every evening until late season. 7ft of water. Been doing so well on the south end this year I haven't even wanted to give it a look, but maybe I should atleast once before ice melt


----------



## cumminsmoke

I fished a bit north of the Cemetery today and asked a few folks coming in how it was going. They claimed 20ft of water caught a few croppie. I hit 16-18ft and found some nice perch right on the bottom with a orange 1/8oz jig tipped with a minnow. I only had a few hours to fish so after tearing my arm off cutting a few holes I wasn't in the mood to move much, freaking thick ice. Time for a gas one soon.


----------



## meats52

cumminsmoke said:


> I fished a bit north of the Cemetery today and asked a few folks coming in how it was going. They claimed 20ft of water caught a few croppie. I hit 16-18ft and found some nice perch right on the bottom with a orange 1/8oz jig tipped with a minnow. I only had a few hours to fish so after tearing my arm off cutting a few holes I wasn't in the mood to move much, freaking thick ice. Time for a gas one soon.


 My son and I fished the cemetery yesterday also. We were in the 20ft. area and caught some perch, but only kept 1 which was about 12 inches. We gave it to a guy on our way in. I like the cemetery area but it's getting to be a tough drag for these 65 year old legs. I know what you mean about your arm as we have a 7" hand auger and the ice was 16 inches. I think we'll try out from Imagination Station next weekend because it's a shorter drag. We saw a lot of guys fishing that area yesterday.


----------



## maverick97

meats52 said:


> My son and I fished the cemetery yesterday also. We were in the 20ft. area and caught some perch, but only kept 1 which was about 12 inches. We gave it to a guy on our way in. I like the cemetery area but it's getting to be a tough drag for these 65 year old legs. I know what you mean about your arm as we have a 7" hand auger and the ice was 16 inches. I think we'll try out from Imagination Station next weekend because it's a shorter drag. We saw a lot of guys fishing that area yesterday.


I didn't realize that you had a hand auger. You should have said something. We'd have drilled your holes.


----------



## meats52

maverick97 said:


> I didn't realize that you had a hand auger. You should have said something. We'd have drilled your holes.


 Thanks for the offer. Maybe next time we meet up on the ice I'll take you up on that. I just put new blades on my auger last weekend so it wasn't that bad yesterday. What wore me out was the walk dragging the shed and equipment. Maybe I'm getting to old for ice fishing but as long as I can still walk I'll keep going.


----------



## laynhardwood

I fished off the cemetery in 18ft on Saturday also. I caught 5 nice perch 17 nice gills/red ear mix 2 big crappie and 2 small walleye. I only cut three holes all day because the ice is so thick the morning bite was good then it was a slow pick rest of the day. My best bait was a red marmuska tungsten jig and wax worm. I caught my crappie on a small jigging rap that is blue and chrome also what the walleye hit. I was fishing in the blue nanook fairly close to those guys meats gave his perch to. I could hear you talking to the guys sitting outside their shanty. I was with a couple friends we all had clam shanties in a little group. My friend mike did catch an 18" walleye yesterday and some nice perch and crappie I don't know exactly how many he caught but it was a fun day to hang with friends.


----------



## meats52

laynhardwood said:


> I fished off the cemetery in 18ft on Saturday also. I caught 5 nice perch 17 nice gills/red ear mix 2 big crappie and 2 small walleye. I only cut three holes all day because the ice is so thick the morning bite was good then it was a slow pick rest of the day. My best bait was a red marmuska tungsten jig and wax worm. I caught my crappie on a small jigging rap that is blue and chrome also what the walleye hit. I was fishing in the blue nanook fairly close to those guys meats gave his perch to. I could hear you talking to the guys sitting outside their shanty. I was with a couple friends we all had clam shanties in a little group. My friend mike did catch an 18" walleye yesterday and some nice perch and crappie I don't know exactly how many he caught but it was a fun day to hang with friends.


 I'm pretty sure I know where you were at. We passed a little pack of sheds on the drag out. We set up about 40 yards or so west of you.


----------



## laynhardwood

That drag was brutal yesterday we got there and it was -13 or -14 and I had a heart attack last March so this cold air is kicking my butt. I love to ice fish so I won't give it up.


----------



## MOBIL4

Thinking about coming up tomorrow and fishing out of the cemetery. I'll be pulling a small sled( no shanty tomorrow ). How was the walk today? Plus my truck is only 2wheel drive; how is the lot? Any feedback would help. Been out the last 4 Mondays; with no eyes yet. 

Thx 
Jay.


----------



## just perchy

Wow layhardwood, that's commitment. I was out Saturday as well off 305. Managed some dink perch before dark. After dark the crappies turned on, I kept 15 slabs, lost many on the way up, and threw back a bunch. I was fishing 17 fow. All crappies were caught from 6 to 10 pm.






r


----------



## BIGFISH1985

just perchy said:


> Wow layhardwood, that's commitment. I was out Saturday as well off 305. Managed some dink perch before dark. After dark the crappies turned on, I kept 15 slabs, lost many on the way up, and threw back a bunch. I was fishing 17 fow. All crappies were caught from 6 to 10 pm.
> View attachment 107517
> r
> View attachment 107518


thats a nice mess of crappies there.


----------



## tootall71

We got into them pretty good this afternoon...fished from 11:30-4, pulled 3 keeper perch(one pig), 5 keeper crappie, a mess of gills, and plenty of throw backs. Not bad for an afternoon out. 

Fished 20' water N of imagination station. Pinmins w/ waxies pulled most of the fish.


----------



## MOBIL4

Didn't catch any walleye today. Caught about 31 hand size gills and one nice perch. Caught in 19 ft. of water. Pulling the sled was a bear! Any helpful tips on catching these walleyes would be appreciated. Been out 4 times with no success. Been moving a lot and I'm getting on the lake by 5:30 A.M.


THX 

Jay


----------



## wallyp

where is imagination station ? ?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

305 dead ends into the park coming from the east down towards the dam


----------



## wallyp

Is there a small parking lot there on the east side near the dam?


----------



## meats52

wallyp said:


> Is there a small parking lot there on the east side near the dam?


 The parking lot for the dam is a little south of the Imagination Station parking lot. Both parking lots are on the east side.


----------



## Frostbite

Any luck on the ice the past few days? Any helpful hints would be appreciated!


----------



## chaunc

Only on the panfish. Our group got 5 keeper crappies, 30+ gills, and 1/2 dz perch among us. No walleyes. We were at the cemetary area. I kept 5 gills and 5 perch for lunch today.


----------



## wallyp

Thanks, I see it now on bing maps!


----------



## Frostbite

One small walleye in 20 fow by imagination station. Anyone else doing good?


----------



## meats52

Frostbite said:


> A few small walleye in 20 fow by imagination station. Anyone else doing good?


 How's the drag or the walk if you weren't dragging a shed?


----------



## Frostbite

It was easy dragging a sled. The snows not to deep or you can walk in a snowmobile tracks


----------



## ltroyer

Anybody know how thick ice is

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## osteo

I was out there Wednesday at least 16" off cemetery


----------



## laynhardwood

Last Saturday it was a little over 19" off cemetery but that was a week ago


----------



## ltroyer

OK thanks am looking for a lake just want to get on panfish n maybe a eye or 2 if I get lucky

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Frostbite

There is Atleast 16" of ice, I was out all day yesterday


----------



## kayak1979

Frostbite said:


> There is Atleast 16" of ice, I was out all day yesterday


How did you do yesterday frostbite?


----------



## Luckdogg08

Hoping to get on it Sunday never been don't have electronics so I'll just be drilling holes any suggestions on this matter


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Anyone doing anything? Seems slow.


----------



## just perchy

Heading out soon, how's the wind out there?


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

It's not to bad and the walk is easier. Not as much snow


----------



## KVD jr.

clevelandtacklebox said:


> Anyone doing anything? Seems slow as hell


I hav been at cemetary for a while now. Marked very few fish moved 3 times


----------



## Frostbite

Was out yesterday. Marked plenty of fish only one small walleye. It was a slow day


----------



## snag

Out now off of 305 slow 2 gills lot of lookers in 20 ft. A bit breezy.. Ice a easy 20 " cut..


----------



## whjr15

My buddy and I are also off 305 right now... A few DINK perch, and a ton of lookers. I've been sick of these holes, and ready to move for an hour now, but the thought of drilling more holes keeps us here lol.


----------



## Ttrout

Anybody doing any good at all? Haven't even marked a fish in two hours


----------



## whjr15

Just got a legitimate jumbo perch, but other than that just dinks. Haven't caught anything other than perch.


----------



## just perchy

Off 305 also, 17 fow, 3 nice perch. Too tired to move.


----------



## westbranchbob

I'll be out in the morning, did pretty good Friday morning on a buddies GPS numbers out in front of the yacht club. Probably my last trip of the season due to work picking up so if you want to stop and say hi I will be in the big red pop up.


----------



## snag

We did move to the yacht club area but it wasn't, t any better than the first spot one 4 inch perch . And fewer lookers than before.


----------



## Lee in NEOH

I'll be out in the morning as well. Planning on fishing just south of the causeway.


----------



## westbranchbob

Dude that sucks, sorry it didn't work out for you. Hey at least you did better than I did at my old man's, plus we had to get towed out of the driveway by a wrecker cause I slipped off by the lake, hundred dollar bill donated.


----------



## KVD jr.

Ended up with 2 eyes lost 2 at the hole and and a nice crappie. I was 9 fow I fished all day. Started at 18 and worked my way to 23. Made the last moved around 4:30 and found them. Felt good to catch some


----------



## snag

W b bob you were at ur dads today? I thought about it then decided on mosquito, also thought about d creek. Oh well good luck in am , I , ll try wb this week b4 the ice goes bad off RS road..


----------



## westbranchbob

Nah that happened last week. Got birthday parties today for two of the rugrats


----------



## Erieangler51

Fished today from 2-8 pm in 13 fow. Ended the day with 5 keeper eyes, 11 crappies, and 2 perch between me and my dad. We caught 5 small eyes and about 10 crappies right at 9" so they went back. Got fish on a little bit of everything. Vibes, dead stick, buckshots, raps, didn't seem to really matter when the right school moved through they were hitting!!! They are there and willing to bite just have to get on the right spot and school. Not getting specific on spots as I don't want to hand it out to everyone on the Internet. Buddy sent me the #s and I told him I wouldn't tell anyone. Don't want his spot turning into the community hole

Did a new update on phone and ever since I can't post pics. I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## westbranchbob

Not a bad morning, 18 gills 5 slab crappie and 2 throwback eye's.


----------



## laynhardwood

Fished skeeter yesterday and it was non stop bull gills and red ears along with an occasional perch and slab crappie












it was awesome. We fished 20ft of water from sun up to sun down and never moved.


----------



## just perchy

Fished Saturday afternoon well into the evening. Didn't do much, 1 gill and a couple perch fishing 305 over 17 fow.. I've done well after dark in this spot each time out, but it was coming up on 8 pm with no crappie yet. They turned on at this time, and I ended up with 14, and threw back a few.


----------



## Thompsrj

Fished Saturday evening. Kept 74 bluegills. It was pretty much nonstop from 3 til sundown. Small silver jigs and 3 maggots


----------



## Luckdogg08

Headed to skeeter Friday after Docs appt is the evening bite good I'm driving 1 1/2hrs to get there is it worth the drive and how's the ice gonna be with this warm weather


----------



## snag

The latest weather report was rain Friday and Saturday , it,s gonna be iffy by then with these warm temps this week, the shoreline will go first.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Get them wood planks out!


----------



## kayak1979

Officially unsubscribing from all ice threads!!! Think Spring!


----------



## Erieangler51

There was 19" of ice out there yesterday. Still snow on lake but not much it will be gone after today. Friday will be pushing it but just play it by ear and keep an eye on the forum


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok thanks for the speedy reply just got introduced to ice fishing this year at a small lake got hooked immediately purchased new rods a very nice 10" Auger heater was hoping it wouldn't end this quick work killed me getting out a little more but keep me posted if you could fellas and thanks again


----------



## Erieangler51

I will be out tomorrow possibly. I'll post an ice report if I do go. Work killed me as well snow removal sucks when u love to ice fish. I'll prolly be out everyday this week


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok thank you sir if it's good on Friday maybe we can link up not in your buddies honey hole tho I'll find my own sweet spot just trying to meet new people and show me how this is done the right way


----------



## wormwigglr

Anyone have info on the gills? Fished shallow and deep today but could not find them in the usual spots. Was out tonight straight out from cemetery and only got one and small perch.


----------



## Thompsrj

Caught 40 more gills tonight. Didn't start biting until the last hour of daylight but it was game on when they did.


----------



## Dude5285

Went Sunday got there at 5am. Didn't stop catching gills until we left at 5 pm ended up with 50 nice keepers and 1 giant bass. Let the bass go home though. Course not after getting a pic


----------



## easydifter1986

Anyone want to hit the ice tonight email me I got a spot for gills scared to go alone


----------



## Luckdogg08

Anybody gonna be out Friday looking to get on some gills and crappies got this 2015 propane 10" Auger I wanna play with


----------



## wetwork

Was out in the movie "The FOG" really spooky but it 
didn't spook the fish 50 slab gills 13 slab crappie 5 medium.
left at 10pm in fog and water off 305 20ft of water. only time 
I think it was good to run out off wax worms or I might still
be out there. Thank God for the light in the lot lol.


----------



## easydifter1986

How was the shore line ice


----------



## wetwork

The shore was tight no sign of wear go figure.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

A lot of standing water on ice? Or no


----------



## wetwork

The winter constructed some hard ice out there if you can get over the creepy 
feeling of fog and a little water you can make it always be careful


----------



## easydifter1986

How much ice was left


----------



## easydifter1986

Wouldn you still bring a gas augern


----------



## wormwigglr

Was out yesterday in the rain only ice that melted was the white crusty ice it turned to slush. Wear cleats it awfully slippery. Only thing I could get going is perch caught 20-25. Only 6 keepers over 10".


----------



## easydifter1986

Worm let me if u got my pm


----------



## Luckdogg08

Be there tomorrow evening anybody gonna be out


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Friday looks like a nice day If any of you guys go out tomorrow please let me know what the ice is looking like


----------



## Luckdogg08

Clevelandtacklebox I'll be there all night into Friday morning I'll post the ice conditions


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

All night hu. That sounds fun I may come join you out there have to work till 5


----------



## Luckdogg08

Me too I'll be there around 7 all loaded up bait ready to roll


----------



## wormwigglr

I'll be there around 530- 6 pm


----------



## Luckdogg08

You gonna be out of the 305


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

I'll pm you if I make it out but if I don't I appreciate the ice update buddy


----------



## Luckdogg08

No problem I'll post any info and pics I can


----------



## wormwigglr

I'll be out of 305


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok I'll pm you when I get out there


----------



## wormwigglr

OK hopefully we will be on fish by then!


----------



## Luckdogg08

Yes hopefully talk to you tomorrow night


----------



## Luckdogg08

Worm running a little late how you doing


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

I got work tomorrow morning so I won't make it out until tomorrow night I guess. Hope you guys do good out there. Stay safe


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok I'll give you a good report hopefully it helps let you know when were on the fish


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

That's always helps. Specially sins this year sucked for me. Every weekend I'm out there and all I got is 10-20 keepers lol and a busted shanty lol. Hope you kill um buddy


----------



## Luckdogg08

Me too waiting to hear from wormwigler


----------



## wormwigglr

Good on gills


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok you have minnows


----------



## wormwigglr

No just fish with maggots or waxies


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok I have all three if you need any I have plenty see you soon


----------



## wormwigglr

We are in the parking lot fish shut off 745


----------



## Luckdogg08

They'll pick back up you aren't leaving are you


----------



## Luckdogg08

Was informed by wormwigglr big spud holes to get a grown man so gonna hit it in the am when light is better


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

No it snot to safe out there no more ?


----------



## wormwigglr

No ice is good but someone chopped two holes that I have seen that are two foot across.


----------



## wormwigglr

They are easy to see in the daylight but wouldn't want to step in one at dark.


----------



## meats52

wormwigglr said:


> They are easy to see in the daylight but wouldn't want to step in one at dark.


 Was there a lot of water on the ice? We are planning on going Saturday for our last trip of the season.


----------



## wormwigglr

3-4 inch of water at shoreline but main lake firmed back up last night. It got cold quick tonight most of the slush at shoreline was getting crusty ice again


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

So just a little shaky at the edges Tomorrow is supposed to be a worm day so I hope will still be able to walk out there safely


----------



## wormwigglr

Still ice at shoreline just a lot of water on shoreline ice compared to main lake. Will I be out tomorrow evening? You bet! Always walk out on using your own judgement .


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

That's for sure. Thank you for all the info


----------



## Duckhunter8214

Luckdog where u heading out of in morning. Gonna be out their around 7


----------



## Luckdogg08

Out of the 305 headed there now be there around 7:45


----------



## Duckhunter8214

I'm running a little late but the ll be their in 20 mins I'll be off 305 also


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok I'll be driving a tan colored SUV almost to Youngstown now


----------



## Duckhunter8214

Ok I got a older f150 but I'll prob be out on lake I'll have a bright yellow shirt on and black bibs


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok I'll find you I will be with 2 others should be a good time


----------



## Duckhunter8214

Sounds good I got a buddy coming don't know what time hoping to get of them


----------



## Luckdogg08

They said 20 fow so that's where I'm headed watch the 2' hole somebody cut out


----------



## Luckdogg08

Are you by the causeway


----------



## Duckhunter8214

No I'm out of imagination station


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok at the bait shop getting the most important thing License


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

How's the ice out there ?


----------



## Luckdogg08

It's good little sloppy at the shore lots of dinks tho


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Any of you guys out there now ? Coming out there around 7. Hope this warm weather didn't make it dangerous out there


----------



## cement

fished this morning 20 ft. water off 305, on the lake 7 45 gills were hitting good and so were perch but about noon they just shut down. ended up with 15 gills and 2 nice perch. threw back a lot of keepers as I don't like to clean that many fish, met some members out there I think it was luckdogg and duckhunter and another member but I cant remember his name. my memory isn't what it used to be, did you guys ever get on them


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

How thick was the ice ?


----------



## cement

I would say about 12 in. clear ice 6 in frozen slush ice, but with this rain it could lose a few inches over night starting to get a little spooky out there


----------



## Luckdogg08

Cement we caught a bunch more but only managed to get 12 keepers on the day thanks for the info pretty sure it's an evening bite as we were packing to leave more and more came out seen 3 guys fish right on your spot nice to meet new guys on here hope to hang with you guys again soon as this ice is gone


----------



## cement

luckdogg I usualy come down your way in the spring, my bro in law has promised to take me to some of his hot spots on salt fork, when I come down I will hit you up so keep your ears on, I come down to fish and hunt mushrooms nothing better than deep fried fish and shrooms and of course a few to wet ones whistle


----------



## Luckdogg08

Ok will do we have some good spots at Senacaville lake too yes keep us in the loop never fished Salt Fork would love to learn it tho


----------



## wormwigglr

Fished just before the rain got a quick pick in 15ft. Stopped by lake after dark shoreline might be suffering a little tomorrow with this rain. A lot of water at shoreline and white ice is getting slushy with this rain. Will decide tomorrow after the rain stops if I will go out.


----------



## just perchy

I wonder how muddy the water has gotten with the rain, anyone out this morning with a report?


----------



## wormwigglr

I'll be checking lake conditions around lunch to see how the shore is holding up. Causeway looks to have open water around bridge and rocks close to bridge.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

I was out there overnight and the ice is not to bad. All the slush on top hardened up a little so it was easy to walk on but the shoreline is a little slushy and a little water in some part


----------



## KVD jr.

just perchy said:


> I wonder how muddy the water has gotten with the rain, anyone out this morning with a report?


I was out till 12:30 last night. Water didn't seem to muddy


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

We left at 6 am and it was not to muddy at all but it was raining all night nonstop


----------



## Fish2Win

How thick is the ice?? Is it worth fishing there in the morning??


----------



## wormwigglr

Morning bite has been equally good for me as the night will give a ice report tonight


----------



## keepinitreel

I called Linda's-Causeway Bait and one of the girls said the local fire department is discouraging ice fishermen from going out. She did not give me any details but she did say there are few guys out fishing.


----------



## wormwigglr

Was really surprised by how much ice was lost due to the rain but bite was spotty. I think I am hanging it up for the year some spots on the lake are loosing clear ice quickly.


----------



## KVD jr.

Was out yesterday. Ice was about 10-12 inches where I drilled. Walked out from cemetary. Shoreline is sloppy and have to step through water. To get on ice. Fish were biting good ended up with 5 eyes biggest being 21" threw . Three back 3 under 15. Bluegills crappies and perch were hitting all day but seemed small only 2 keepers at 12" And also the girlfriend pulled a 19" channel cat through the ice. What a fight that was. Small pimples and minnow head is all they wanted jigged aggressively.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

KVD jr. said:


> Was out yesterday. Ice was about 10-12 inches where I drilled. Walked out from cemetary. Shoreline is sloppy and have to step through water. To get on ice. Fish were biting good ended up with 5 eyes biggest being 21" threw . Three back 3 under 15. Bluegills crappies and perch were hitting all day but seemed small only 2 keepers at 12" And also the girlfriend pulled a 19" channel cat through the ice. What a fight that was. Small pimples and minnow head is all they wanted jigged aggressively.



Next time take a wooden board with u so u don't have step in water. Just put from ice to shore


----------



## BeersNbaits

I can't wait to sit out on the break walls for 14 hours at a time..


----------

